# Travel Advertising > Tours and Sightseeing >  3 day Tour: Ba Be Lake and Ban Gioc Waterfall Tour (Northern Vietnam)

## zay6385

*What will you experience?*

    With Ba Be Lake Tour (top 100 largest fresh-water lakes in the world) and mysterious Ban Gioc Waterfall Tour (the largest waterfall in Vietnam).    Enjoy delicious home-cooked local meals    Enjoy Tay minorities folk music    Visit Nguom Ngao Cave  the awesomely attractive cave near the border with China    Boat trip on photogenic Ba Be Lake    Home-stay with local Tay minorities of Ba Be Lake area

To book and or to get more information about this tour, please visit 3 day Tour: Ba Be Lake and Ban Gioc Waterfall Tour

----------

